# Wheat that is IBS suitable



## MHurst (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,I have two good friends who suffer from IBS. I also happen to work in the R&D department of a food manufacturer. Combining these things I have convinced work to let me look at the possibility of a wheat product that is suitable for IBS suffers. Before you ask, I can't go too much into how we would try to acheive this yet (trade secrets and all that).My question is - would you be interested in a wheat based bread (aiming for no compromise in quality that comes with gluten-free offerings) that was suitable for IBS sufferers? The technology could then hopefully be adapted for pastas, biscuits, cakes etc etc.I have spoken to my two friends about it and they are both very keen on the idea but I wanted to get a wider opinion before I try and get work to throw more resource at the project.Any feedback would be appreciated,Yours,Matthew


----------

